# Weeds or keepers?



## checkitnice (Aug 10, 2010)

I've found a few more plants in the beds at our new home - and can't tell if they're weeds or were planted there on purpose. Everything was cut down to nothing when we moved in (January).

Here is one ...









another ...









and the last one


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Black walnut or hickory 
astillbe (maybe, looks quite a bit like it) ornamental perennial, not a weed
honeysuckle (worst weed of the bunch)


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

In the second picture, back by the wall behind the yew (bush on RH side), the plant with the big leaves looks like burdock. It is probably a weed, however, some old timers would garden burdock because there are health benefits to it and all parts are edible. The plant in the front looks similar to my astilbe. I'm in NE Ohio and my plant is just beginning to send up the stalks with the flower heads on them. Depending on where you are located I would think your plant should be doing the same at any time.

The last pic is a wild bush seedling.

We have tons of those green and white hostas around our place. I can't wait until they bloom. I will divide and transplant in the fall. (If I have time.) We just moved in in January too. Like you, we have lots of cool things and quite a few weeds overgrowing as well. Congrats on your new homestead.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

1st one looks like young wild black raspberry to me if it is slightly prickly. Could be worth keeping (in theory) but I usually pull them because it takes several of them and time and space before they actually produce enough berries to bother. (I have a long-neglected spot on the side of my garage and found a nice berry hedge there last year so it is staying!) But anywhere else, they get pulled.

2nd one looks like astilbe, but I think it's a weed. I call it "that stupid weed I always think is a flower". Not sure what it is, but my real astilbe looks different. 

3rd one is honeysuckle, I think. Pull it.

ETA: I agree about the burdock - get rid of it now while small unless you were growing it intentionally. Don't let it go to seed.


----------

